# Where to get Client ID after lodging visa



## funny_moon (Jul 3, 2014)

Hi mates,

I can't find my client ID to fill the withdraw form 1446 (I'm waiting for CO)
Please help, thanks


----------



## Huy (Jan 8, 2015)

I've already checked my email. After receiving letter from case officer, u will be issued client ID.


----------



## Praveenkumar222 (Nov 15, 2021)

funny_moon said:


> Hi mates,
> 
> I can't find my client ID to fill the withdraw form 1446 (I'm waiting for CO)
> Please help, thanks


----------



## Praveenkumar222 (Nov 15, 2021)

Even I can’t get it . If you have sorted out can you help me please


----------



## Florish (Jul 14, 2019)

Good day,
Please any idea on how you got to see the client ID?


funny_moon said:


> Hi mates,
> 
> I can't find my client ID to fill the withdraw form 1446 (I'm waiting for CO)
> Please help, thanks


----------

